# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Chương trình trăng mật trọn gói

## tuvandulichnhatrang

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TRĂNG MẬT TRỌN GÓI* 
*“Honeymoon Package”
*

 
Từ ngày 15/10/2011 - 20/12/2011, khách sạn Thăng Long Nha Trang  có chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt dành tặng các cặp đôi thưởng thức kỳ trăng mật ngọt ngào.
*
*_Giá: 1.550.000đ/ 2 khách_
 *Bao gồm:*
- Phòng standard double 3 ngày, 2 đêm tại khách sạn.
- Điểm tâm sáng cho 2 khách.
- Đêm say đắm với hoa rãi giường, hoa tươi bồn tắm, nến hồng, rượu hồng, trái cây trong phòng.
- Hai chai nước suối miễn phí hàng ngày.
- Sử dụng internet  và wifi miễn phí.
- Giảm 20% phí giặt là.
- Giảm 20% xe đón và tiễn khách tại sân bay.

- *Quà tặng hấp dẫn:* Vé tắm bùn khoáng tại Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà hoặc vé tour 4 đảo cho 02 khách.
Nâng cấp phòng lên *Superior:* phụ thu thêm *150.000 đ/phòng/đêm*
Nâng cấp phòng lên *Deluxe seaview:* phụ thu thêm *300.000 đ/phòng/đêm*



 

 

 

 
 *
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ : Phòng điều hành công ty Du Lịch Anh Nguyên 
Đc : 8 / 27 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa 
Tel : 058.6 254 681
Mr An : 0918 238 154*

----------


## congtydulich

Chưa có vợ,nghe xong cung muốn lấy vợ quá

----------

